# Does your therapist tell you things you don't want to hear?



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Does your therapist tell you things about yourself that you don't want to hear? I sometimes feel that my therapist is too supportive and not critical enough of me. I don't know if she's just handling with me kid gloves to spare my feelings. Or if she just wants to stay neutral and be there to listen. I rarely do my homework, but she either doesn't notice or care. I feel like I don't enough opinions from her on my condition. Sorry if this is all over the place.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, first things first, how long have you been seeing her for?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Well, first things first, how long have you been seeing her for?


Haha. Thank you for replying. I've been going once a week since 8/23. Two of the sessions have been canceled so... I guess that works out to 2.5 months.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe you should ask her what her opinion is of your condition. What she thinks that you're doing wrong or could improve on.

Sometimes my therapist says things that are hard to hear & that I believe are wrong of him to say. So - having a critical therapist isn't always the best thing. Of course - he's a good therapist & I'm keeping him but sometimes he can be an a$s.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, she's a psychologist if it matters. She is the only therapist I've ever been to


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Maybe you should ask her what her opinion is of your condition. What she thinks that you're doing wrong or could improve on.
> 
> Sometimes my therapist says things that are hard to hear & that I believe are wrong of him to say. So - having a critical therapist isn't always the best thing. Of course - he's a good therapist & I'm keeping him but sometimes he can be an a$s.


Yeah, I know it would be very hard for me to hear. I'm really sensitive. She probably knows that. She agreed that something I've been doing is wrong and "not a good sign." I knew that but it was still hard to hear. That came about because I asked if she agreed with me and she did (that it was wrong/not a good sign). She also seems to think I'm too hard on myself which is I'm sure is true.

Sometimes I'm not sure if I need to be in therapy, but I like going most of the time. Medication seems to be the thing that has helped me the most. My generalized anxiety has all but disappeared thanks to medication. I'm not ruling out some placebo affect though.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds like she's letting you guide the therapy, which a lot of therapists do. If you want her opinion, ask her.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

My therapist lets me talk and talk. He throws out questions to kind of nudge me along a certain path. Then he gives me techniques or homework. He doesn't give me advice unless I ask him a direct question.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Maslow said:


> Sounds like she's letting you guide the therapy, which a lot of therapists do. If you want her opinion, ask her.


She most definitely does. I always have a ton of things to talk about. The 50 minutes go by so fast.

I did ask for her opinion after a month but she just told me I have anxiety and depression (which I came in telling her). I don't think she's a bad therapist. She wanted to do CBT but then I had a crisis (at least in my eyes) that I had to deal with so we've just been talking about my relationship problems mostly.


----------

